# Are you supposed to tip your tinter?



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm getting my windows tinted Saturday. Should I be ready to tip? And how much... the crystalline is 500USD and I really don't want to add another 100USD on top.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

Do you tip a garage when they preform maintenance? No. Or a audio shop no. A experienced tinter will get the job done good and quick driving up profit. Only tip I'd give is if it was a buddy I'd get him some beer that's it. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

yeah I have never tipped the guy who tinted the windows on any car I've had. As far as I know you don't need to.

Or I'm just an ass and didn't even know it lol.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

It is not common, but sometimes people tip. If the tinter did a really good job than its a nice gesture $20 is a really good tip.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

giantsfan10 said:


> Do you tip a garage when they preform maintenance? No. Or a audio shop no. A experienced tinter will get the job done good and quick driving up profit. Only tip I'd give is if it was a buddy I'd get him some beer that's it.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Have you ever tipped a taxi cab driver or a barber? If someone does a really good job on your stereo or tint whats wrong with giving them a 20? It will make there day. Just so you know tinters and audio installers do not make a ton of money I as I am one.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

I didn't tip the guy who did mine - and he's probably the most likely type of guy you would (one guy working out of his garage).

Only reason I didn't is because he gave me a discount and offered me a job. Little different situation.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Its ok if you dont, 1 out of 20 people tip. Its not expected, I think if anyone does a really good job and goes above and beyond what the norm is I will tip them. For instance I got locked out of my house with a puppy inside that hadnt got to release her bowels for 6 hours and I needed them to hurry. the guy showed up in a hurry I locked my wallet inside so I did not have any ID to show its my house and he got it open for me anyway. I tipped him $20 he was so happy he went back to his truck and made me 5 extra keys that I didnt ask for. When you do something nice for a complete stranger it makes me feel good inside and makes that person feel good. Its a karma thing IMO. If you dont want to tip dont but. But dont not tip because thats what other people do.


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

I paid my tint guy in cash and I ended up getting a discount. Guess he must not like paying taxes.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Viridian said:


> I paid my tint guy in cash and I ended up getting a discount. Guess he must not like paying taxes.


hahaha maybe, but in most business set ups we pay 3% of what ever you swipe if they go beyond that than I would venture to ay is off the books


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> hahaha maybe, but in most business set ups we pay 3% of what ever you swipe if they go beyond that than I would venture to ay is off the books


Yeah at one point Discover cards are a joke, now American Express is the new joke as they are not accepted due to the high fees they charge. 



Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I tip my tint guys but that's just me.


Courtesy of Wikipedia


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Never tipped a tint guy. Never occurred to me. A well done job should be expected. If something is thrown in, like they end up tinting the marker lights or doing a strip across the windshield, then I would tip for the extra effort/cost.


----------

